# POST UP ALL LOWRIDER BIKES



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

MA LIL DOGG


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres mine [attachmentid=127288]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

where exactly is "dade"??


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

its an old pic


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 16 2005, 10:14 PM
> *where exactly is "dade"??
> [snapback]2860901[/snapback]​*


M I A M I


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 16 2005, 09:14 PM
> *where exactly is "dade"??
> [snapback]2860901[/snapback]​*


SO FLA!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh...i see. so how's the weather up north tonight?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

miami dade police....u gotta watch csi more often


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 16 2005, 11:55 PM
> *miami dade police....u gotta watch csi more often
> [snapback]2861343[/snapback]​*


that's not my point...he's in "brooklyn NY"....hmmmm....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

just watch the show .....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wheres the bike pic is this what this topic was for


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: .....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: ....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FOUR BOYS ,ONE GIRL. OLDEST TO YOUNGEST, :angel: .....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

damn thats a lot of kids, and a lot of nice bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

mine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=127860]
[attachmentid=127863]
[attachmentid=127865]
heres mine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=127869]


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

hear you go


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 16 2005, 10:58 PM
> *that's not my point...he's in "brooklyn NY"....hmmmm....
> [snapback]2861360[/snapback]​*


who? me? I think you got me confused with someone else, Im from Miami, Florida


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 18 2005, 10:45 PM
> *who? me? I think you got me  confused with someone else, Im from Miami, Florida
> [snapback]2871511[/snapback]​*


I think he means DAHOUZEMAN is from Brooklyn,NY not u :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warpath_@Mar 17 2005, 11:48 PM
> *hear you go
> [snapback]2867169[/snapback]​*


IS THAT A CAMELION PAINT JOB.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 18 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I think he means DAHOUZEMAN is from Brooklyn,NY not u :dunno:
> [snapback]2871516[/snapback]​*


exactly.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: i thought so uffin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THATS ALL THE BIKES THAT R OUT THERE :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bones started a topic that went up to like 50 pages, check for that topic


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 21 2005, 12:16 PM
> *THATS ALL THE BIKES THAT R OUT THERE :angry:
> [snapback]2881355[/snapback]​*


mine's coming soon
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=165764


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I WAS THINKIN OF GETTIN A LOWRIDER BIKE BUT I C NOT A LOT PEOPLE HAVE 1
:uh:


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 23 2005, 12:57 PM
> *I WAS THINKIN OF GETTIN A LOWRIDER BIKE BUT I C NOT A  LOT PEOPLE HAVE 1
> :uh:
> [snapback]2894687[/snapback]​*


so, you want one only if everyone has one? :uh:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nerd









jk


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 23 2005, 12:57 PM
> *I WAS THINKIN OF GETTIN A LOWRIDER BIKE BUT I C NOT A  LOT PEOPLE HAVE 1
> :uh:
> [snapback]2894687[/snapback]​*


actually a lot of people have them but not everyone has a digital camera. another thing is that everytime someone new comes on here, the first topic they start is always about posting all bikes and there are already too many of those topics. i know my first topic was posting all texas bikes


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

old pic of myne


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

is that a 16" frame B Boy :dunno:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

nAH itsa 20, its just sitten low in that pic 



> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 23 2005, 06:52 PM
> *is that a 16" frame B Boy :dunno:
> [snapback]2896593[/snapback]​*


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: it looks just like a 16''


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

test


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: nice uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

just testing for vid quality

me and some friends


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=138682]

[attachmentid=138683]


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

From a german Cruiser Meeting. Now thats loooooow


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

HEY YALL CHECK THIS OUT, I DID A SMALL VID CLIP OF MY BIKE. JUS GOT DONE ASSEMBLIN IT AFTER PAINT. STILL WORKING ON STEERING FOR THE TRAILOR. AND MY COMP MOTOR AND MAXIMUS PUMPHEAD SHOULD BE HERE SOON 

(SORRY VID QUALITY IS LOW, OH AND THE CAPS. MAH BAD) LOL


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a pic of my bike. black and silver.


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

where have i seen that red bike with the fork connected to the wheel like that


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

my bike


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

here is mine....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is my brothers trike...


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 2 2005, 10:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BIKE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM PEE-WEE HERMAN MOVIE.... NO OFFENSE. IT LOOKS TYGHT LIKE IN THOSE 1950'S DAYS


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Mine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=148992]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another of mine with my new toy


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a way better pic....the paint looks really good now that u can see it...cant really tell it was with a rattle can!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, this camera is alot better, i don't have to resize pics and they come out fine


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

is the quality on its best?....cuz thats usualy why u have to resize them...when its on best quality the pics r bigger and then u resize them...but lower quality they come smaller....maybe u can get way better pics still


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, theres super fine, fine an normal, it's on fine


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

got ya...takes clear pics though....cant wait till mine are done....gotta do finishing putty ...starting 2morrow


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

going to shows and comin back always representin.......


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

since we are posting booty shots now, here are a couple more.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

aight heres my newest work in progress. im gettin all new parts fo it. ill hit the pics up as soon as i get it finished. it will be soon cuz im gettin into a low low club called enchanted dreamz. anyone heard of it?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

my brothers bike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

my little sister bike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

these bikes belong to two of my friends


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

My son's bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Have anyone seen the 10 or 12 inch lr bikes? I ordered the 12" for my daugther and it comes with a mini steering wheel, mini con kit, small twisted fork. Soon they will sell custom parts and frames for those bikes.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jun 18 2005, 01:49 PM
> *My son's bike
> [snapback]3290638[/snapback]​*


sweet, were did you get the driver at i want to get one of those :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 18 2005, 04:37 PM
> *
> [snapback]3290597[/snapback]​*




i like his mirrors


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 18 2005, 04:02 PM
> *sweet, were did you get the driver at i want to get one of those :biggrin:
> [snapback]3290678[/snapback]​*


Halloween store called Spirits. Make sure it's the posable kind. I had let someone borrow it and he placed it in his car and bent the fingers on the skeleton to say "FUK U" . :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jun 18 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Halloween store called Spirits. Make sure it's the posable kind. I had let someone borrow it and he placed it in his car and bent the fingers on the skeleton to say "FUK U" .  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3290706[/snapback]​*


cool hell yea im gonna get me one,he is gonna be chillin on my black 26'' trike that's gonna look wicked :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jun 18 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Have anyone seen the 10 or 12 inch lr bikes? I ordered the 12" for my daugther and it comes with a mini steering wheel, mini con kit, small twisted fork. Soon they will sell custom parts and frames for those bikes.
> 
> 
> ...


here's one that i saw on ebay a while back for about $25


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

though these were cool looking


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=195155]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=195156]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=195161]
[attachmentid=195159]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

myne again


----------



## Low Toy (Jun 1, 2005)

well this is my bike, guys, only had it a little while.
Will be spraying it chameleon this w/e...


----------



## Low Toy (Jun 1, 2005)

well this is my bike, guys, only had it a little while.
Will be spraying it chameleon this w/e...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=196574]


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I gota get some color on mine.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Heres mine and my sons bikes


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont want my bike no more, some one take it!


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

if its free i call dibs


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

gangster


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

lets start the bitting at .50 cents


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jun 23 2005, 01:43 PM
> *lets start the bitting at .50 cents
> [snapback]3311842[/snapback]​*


1.00


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will give you $100.00 lol


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW (Jun 20, 2005)

my bike is the cromed out one


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

its just the begining but it will be complete in a week or so


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jun 23 2005, 01:43 PM
> *lets start the bitting at .50 cents
> [snapback]3311842[/snapback]​*


You serious?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i think he was just playing around


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 24 2005, 10:32 PM
> *i think he was just playing around
> [snapback]3318698[/snapback]​*



no sir


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Dang...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

ok $100


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## westsider13 (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=201424]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i plan on making another one in memory of this one with all 4 spinners


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i always liked this pic :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 28 2005, 06:54 PM
> *i plan on making another one in memory of this one with all 4 spinners
> [snapback]3335164[/snapback]​*


tight what happen to that one?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 28 2005, 07:21 PM
> *tight what happen to that one?
> [snapback]3335301[/snapback]​*


wrecked it twice fist time broke the spinner second time wrecked the whole bike i gave the frame to a shorty who i havent seen in a long while.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 28 2005, 07:23 PM
> *wrecked it twice fist time broke the spinner second time wrecked the whole bike i gave the frame to a shorty who i havent seen in a long while.
> [snapback]3335314[/snapback]​*


damn that sucks i had a couple wrecks my self you probally know how lol :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 28 2005, 05:07 PM
> *
> [snapback]3334656[/snapback]​*


Could someone tell me what size handlebars are on this bike? Are they 13" or 11"?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

:biggrin: ... sorry just proud of my new whp / future project


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## SwEeT-dReAmZ (Jun 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

went to a Kustom shop yesterday, Krazy Kreations, spotted a couple of his old builds

Harley style 12"










old school trike with hydros


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn i remember that trike old school it's good to see it still around


----------



## HaTeRz-NiGhTmArE (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 14 2005, 11:10 PM
> *my bike
> [snapback]3003120[/snapback]​*


did u make that frame or did u order it??¿¿


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HaTeRz-NiGhTmArE (Jul 10, 2005)

my brothers


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how many pics you got now man?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 22 2005, 11:35 AM
> *how many pics you got now man?
> [snapback]3457613[/snapback]​*


I only got 163 trikes saved after i post them up I delete them


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i don't know if any of these have been posted or not....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

A couple of bikes from TEJAZTLAN C.C.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

Aust. MYER SPEED long frame


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=229931]


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

those fenderbraces are awesome :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## FattyMcGee (Feb 8, 2005)

heres my bike, nothing fancy, but then again thats my style


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 3 2005, 01:10 PM
> *
> [snapback]3535009[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Odoyles rule


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 3 2005, 06:12 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Odoyles rule
> [snapback]3537089[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 3 2005, 08:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]3537946[/snapback]​*




[attachmentid=233745]


:thumbsup: my wife is sitting right next to me and she says.. TOO CUTE..


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 3 2005, 09:21 PM
> *[attachmentid=233745]
> :thumbsup: my wife is sitting right next to me and she says.. TOO CUTE..
> [snapback]3538453[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

look's kinda like noes :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 4 2005, 08:57 PM~3544232
> *look's kinda like noes :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was noe's :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2005, 09:38 PM~3544481
> *i thought it was noe's :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

well this is my bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

this one too


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

a bigger pic


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

this is one of my other bikes


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the new SIC'N'TWISTED


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 





[attachmentid=247209]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 23 2005, 01:09 PM~3675788
> *
> *


is that yours? :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oh10


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 23 2005, 10:12 AM~3675802
> *is that yours? :0
> *


naw


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oh10


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 23 2005, 11:26 AM~3675862
> *naw
> *



no still building mine. I stoped for a while because i seen a 64 impala lowrider for sale. My bike will be one of the best in the midwest


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my two bikes


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

New page.


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Aug 24 2005, 09:44 PM~3686940
> *New page.
> *


Hell yeah this time I got it.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

not you too :biggrin: lol


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 24 2005, 10:18 PM~3687163
> *not you too :biggrin: lol
> *


Nah it's just that I-Beam was showing me how he does it and I fucked up and looked like an idiot so I wanted to try again lol. :biggrin:  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=199170&st=20


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hello


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 sweet


> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2005, 09:40 PM~3687315
> *hello
> *


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2005, 12:40 AM~3687315
> *hello
> *



i dont like those bikes for one reason :uh: put the damn headlight on right


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 23 2005, 06:07 PM~3677676
> *
> *


 :biggrin: zactly wat im doin rootbeer float will get a shot of co2


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 24 2005, 10:17 PM~3687547
> *:biggrin: zactly wat im doin rootbeer float will get a shot of co2
> *


that's gonna look bad azz :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Aug 24 2005, 11:44 PM~3686940
> *New page.
> *


wait for the even numbers grasshopper


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 25 2005, 06:42 AM~3688497
> *wait for the even numbers grasshopper
> *


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=256809]
[attachmentid=256810]
[attachmentid=256808]


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 26 2005, 02:06 AM~3695211
> *
> *


damm this has always bin one of my favorite bikes ago ,,,,, first saw it on lay itlow


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's mine still incomplete. I still need to put on the continental kit and other things.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

......


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

......


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

.......


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

.......


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

........


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

^^ ripstas bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yep


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

.....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

......


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

.....


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

.....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

you gotta bad azz trike og326


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo lowridertrike where did you get the pics of the big boy bike and the orange bike man that bring back the past real fast them are tooken before we even started to think about showing bikes and building them hell we still have the orange one and the big boy


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 14 2005, 12:29 AM~3811291
> *yo lowridertrike where did you get the pics of the big boy bike and the orange bike man that bring back the past real fast them are tooken before we even started to think about showing bikes and building them hell we still have the orange one and the big boy
> 
> 
> ...


of photo image i think just typed in lowrider and a whole bunch popped up im gonna see if i can find the link again :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

JAPAN!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

nice^^^


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea them was took from my nephew a couple years back damn bring a tear to my eye


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I bet good memories i could not find the link but it is on this site bikes or models in one of the old topics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do u have a pic of corys bike done


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yep


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

post it on here the one with the display


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

my comp won't let me http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=200206&st=20


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

my bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ok now it work's


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

JAPAN


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

GANGSTA! :angry: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ok homiez i just found 65 pics im gonna post them by numbers so i don't miss any enjoy  1


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

2


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

3


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

4


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

5


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

mine r 2 big. Can i email them 2 some1 2 post?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

6  i was doing somthing


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

post the rest tommorow


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 2 2005, 07:22 PM~3929554
> *mine r 2 big.  Can i email them 2 some1 2 post?
> *


e-mail them to me [email protected] i'll post them tommorow


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

went home on down week and played with my bike a little


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Oct 3 2005, 04:02 AM~3931306
> *went home on down week and played with my bike a little
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

7  ok time to finish posting these pics :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

8


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

9


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

10


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

11


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

12


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

13


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

14


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

15


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

16


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

17


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

18


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

19


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

20


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

21


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=297806]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

22


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

23


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

24


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

25


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

26


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

27


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

28


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

29


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can custom spokes done at here in Texas.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

30 i wish the pictures were better


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Oct 3 2005, 02:37 PM~3934315
> *Does anybody know where I can custom spokes done at here in Texas.
> *


he might know

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16160


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

31


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

32


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

33


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

34


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

35


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

36


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

37


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

38


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

39


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

40


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

41


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

42


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

43


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

44


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

45


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

46


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

47


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

48


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

49


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

50


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

51


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

52


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

53


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

54


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

55


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

56


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

57


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

58


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

59


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

60


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

61


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

62


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

63


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

64


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

65 last one until i find more :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie looking good


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

GUERO'S STREET CRUZER


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

3


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

im lovin it


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 3 2005, 08:14 PM~3537946
> *
> *


thats pretty cool, is that a motor in there?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------

